# Crysis 3 sehr hohe Texturen Einstellung



## Kaeksch (21. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3 speichert bei mir einfach nicht die Einstellung "Sehr Hohe Texturen".
Hoch ist standartmäßig drin. Schalte ich auf Sehr Hoch meint das Spiel ich soll neustarten. Nach diesem ist wieder Hoch eingestellt.
Hat jemand das selbe Problem oder weiß jemand woran es liegt?


----------



## Peter23 (21. Februar 2013)

Erfüllst du vielleicht nicht die Voraussetzungen?


----------



## rohan123 (21. Februar 2013)

Was hast du für ein System. Sag mal an.


----------



## Kaeksch (22. Februar 2013)

i7 860
GTX570 oc von Werk aus
8GB
Win7 64bit

also alles kein Problem


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2013)

Hmm ... meine 570 hat "nur" 1280 VRAM, liegt es vllt. daran?


----------



## Kaeksch (22. Februar 2013)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Finde das sehr eigenartig. AA Modi hab ich mal weggelassen aber bringt nichts. Genauso wenig wie alles auf Hoch und Texturen auf Sehr Hoch. Nach Neustart sind die Texturen wieder nur auf Hoch.
Wer C3 hat kann es ja mal bei sich testen.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (22. Februar 2013)

Hatte das damals bei crysis 1 auch. nach dem ersten patch wars aber dann weg...
ich drück dir die daumen!


----------



## Kaeksch (24. Februar 2013)

Hab mal auf niedrig und mittel gestellt. Ist nach dem Neustart wieder auf Hoch.
Häääääää........
Gibts irgendwo ne config oder so?
Krieg gleich ne Meise.


----------



## mxf (28. Februar 2013)

Bei mir das gleiche , bei mir läuft das spiel auf einer gtx 680 Textureauflösung bleibt immer auf hoch , hab schon versucht das über die .cfg zu ändern alles ohne erfolg,,  Treiber sind aktuell , gestern den neuen patch installiert , nix immer auf hoch ,   echt das nerft,,      vielleicht liegts dran weil ich die beta gespielt habe ,   hab bevor crysis 3 installiert wurde  die beta deinstalliert.    man findet auch bei google nix richtiges ,  bin schon fast durch,,   zum kotzen


----------



## Rolando1984 (1. März 2013)

Genau das gleiche Problem bei mir. Hab eine MSI GTX 680. Ich kann die Texturauflösung nicht verändern. Es wird ein Neustart gefordert, nach diesem ist aber alles wieder beim alten (sprich auf Hoch).
Ich hab in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es auf den Windows Benutzernamen ankommt, ob es funktioniert oder nicht. Wenn der Benutzername nur Englische Zeichen enthält, funktioniert es einwandfrei. Sind aber im Benutzernamen Sonderzeichen wie ä,ö,ü oder andere, geht es nicht. 
Kann das jemand bestätigen? Bei mir ist es jedenfalls der Fall.
Ich finde dies sollte schon lange behoben sein. Sollen wir uns alle gemeinsam beim Support melden, vielleicht ändert sich ja dann was?


----------



## Rabowke (1. März 2013)

... dabje für's hochziehen dieses Threads.

Bei mir funktioniert die Einstellung "Sehr hoch" ohne Probleme, war sogar per Default ausgewählt? 

Dabei hab ich "nur" eine GTX 570 mit 1280MB VRAM. Mein Benutzernamen enthält keine dt. "Sonderzeichen", vllt. liegt es ja wirklich daran?


----------



## Rolando1984 (1. März 2013)

Ich denke es könnte wirklich daran liegen! Wie blöd ist das denn? Habt ihr, die das Problem auch habt, Sonderzeichen im Username?


----------



## Kaeksch (1. März 2013)

Hab auch nen Sonderzeichen im Windows Benutzernamen.
Hab im Mycrysis Forum auch schon welche gefunden die das Problem haben. Anscheinend alle mit Sonderzeichen.


----------



## mxf (1. März 2013)

ich hab ein Sonderzeichen im meinem Windows Benutzerkontennamen..   lol   mom gleich mal umstellen


So liegt defenitiv daran,  aktuellen Benutzernamen ändern bringt nix, . neuen Windowsbenutzer anlegen mit namen ohne Sonderzeichen , geht ohne Probleme auf sehr hoch, nur der spielstand ist weg , mal sehen ob man ihn irgendwie mit rübernehmen kann


----------



## Kaeksch (1. März 2013)

Alles aus dem alten Benutzerordner reinkopieren?
Denk aber mal dann wird einiges nicht mehr gehen. Die wollen dann den anderen Ordner haben.


----------



## mxf (1. März 2013)

Lösung:


Neuen Windowsbenutzerkonto erstellen.    
save game von C:\Benutzer\Name\GespeicherteSpiele\Crysis3 einfach den ganzen Crysis 3 ordner in das neue Benutzerkonto kopieren. 

C:\Benutzer\NeuerName\GespeicherteSpiele\Crysis3

Und nun übernimmt er die Sehr hoch einstellung nach dem neustart.. und die Savegames


----------



## Kaeksch (1. März 2013)

Ok hört sich gut an. Und was is mit dem ganzen anderen Rest auf C: Der wird doch bestimmt rummeckern wenn ich meinen Benutzerordner in den neuen kopiere?


----------



## mxf (1. März 2013)

nö hatt nix gemeckert, das spiel lies sich ganz normal vom anderen benutzer starten.    einfach wie oben beschrieben kopieren  weist wie ich meine ?


Trotzdem ein saublöder fehler von dem spiel...   jetzt bin ich durch , war echt geil das spiel


----------



## Kaeksch (1. März 2013)

Weiß schon wie du das meinst. Ich denk aber noch an alle anderen Programme auf c.
Wenn dann kopier ich alles in den neuen Benutzerordner nich nur C3. Will ja nich ständig den Benutzer wechseln.


----------



## mxf (1. März 2013)

achso , das weis ich nicht sry.  ich werde bei gelegenheit mal komplett neu aufsetzten,


----------



## Kaeksch (1. März 2013)

Man könnte natürlich die Registrierung durchforsten und alles manuell ändern, aber ne laß mal. Ne Menge Arbeit. Ich werd wohl aufn Patch warten. Obwohl ich natürlich schon gern wüßte ob meine Texturen nu auf Sehr Hoch sind oder doch nur Hoch.


----------



## Kaeksch (7. März 2013)

So, hab einfach mal nen neuen Benutzer erstellt und siehe da, er speichert die Texturauflösung.
Bin dann mal in den Benutzer/GespeicherteSpiele/Crysis3 Ordner gegangen und ne neue Datei gefunden. game.cfg
Da sind alle Einstellungen drinne vermerkt. Hab die dann in den selben Ordner, nur unter meinem normalen Benutzerkonto, kopiert und schon gehts auch mit der Texturauflösung und nem ä im Windowsbenutzernamen. Das neue Konto kann man dann getrost löschen.
Hier mal der Inhalt meiner game.cfg, für welche die auch das Problem haben.

r_AntialiasingMode = 4
r_MotionBlur = 2
r_MotionBlurShutterSpeed = 0.002
r_TexMaxAnisotropy = 16
r_TexMinAnisotropy = 16
sys_spec = 4
sys_spec_GameEffects = 4
sys_spec_ObjectDetail = 4
sys_spec_Particles = 4
sys_spec_PostProcessing = 4
sys_spec_Shading = 3
sys_spec_Shadows = 3
sys_spec_TextureResolution = 4
sys_spec_Water = 4
r_Width = 1920
r_Height = 1080
r_Fullscreen = 1
r_vSync = 0
r_Flares = 1


----------



## rohan123 (9. März 2013)

Ts ts ts - ist ja fast wie beim alten Crysis 2 mit dem Core 2 Duo E 8400 er Bug.


----------

